# Dodo juice Purple Haze Pro on Avus silver - revelation!



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, for a good few years now I've preached that on silver cars, forget wax, go polymer sealants all the way for the deep wet gloss look with lots of metallic flake 'pop' - I always felt waxes gave too much softening 'warmth' to the finish and a look that was velvety rather than a deep clear pool of colour. For example its always been the received wisdom that Swissvax Saphir was the best pound for pound top end wax. I had a pot and just couldnt get on with it. I'd do all the prep work, and after the paint sealant stage the car would look fantastic, so I'd crack open the Swissvax for the big finish, and would find that the end result looked better before the wax than it it after!

I still stand by that advice on silver cars, BUT....

I've discovered Dodo juice waxes that are a whole new ball game and add a whole new dimension to the final finish that I never thought a wax could offer, and I've tried enough. They add a show car shine of such incredible depth and vibrancy.

I'll shut up and let the pics do the talking.

This has bee prepped with the following products/line-up

Wash/Meguiars clay bar/Wash

Klasse AIO paint cleaner/sealant via PC with white pad

2 x coats of Wolfgagng deep gloss paint sealant

1 x coat of Dodo juice Blue Velvet about 2 weeks ago

1 x coat of Dodo juice Purple Haze Pro

That final step today has taken the finish to a new level for me. I can honestly say I dont think I've EVER had as good an end result as this














































Cant wait to get my hands on some Dodo Red Mist Tropical to see what that'll do on top!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice want to come and do mine ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice Cam I need to get to work on the qS when I get some time to myself


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Great result Cam, I can see what you mean about the deep shine. I guess most people would have thought to use a lighter wax/sealant rather than Purple Haze, but this finish is awesome! 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks guys

Jags, there was a very long and convoluted techhy reason explained to me by 'Dom of Dodo' as to why actually using the wax for darker colours on silver which I forget but boiled down to being better for accentuating the metallic flake. Whatever, I dont know, all I do know is that the results are the best I've ever seen on my TT


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A cracking job there Cam, you will love the red mist tropical as a quick detailer


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

That looks good mate  Will give that a go on my Avus. 
Now to buy yet more cleaning products :twisted:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

You can buy 'Panel pots' of Dodo waxes which are basically v.small pots of wax for a fraction of the cost.

They call them Panel pots but I did a whole car with one and used hardly any. I reckon they are good for at least 8-10 full cars, so well worth the money and good value for an extended trial.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks really good! You have got a very glossy finish,Think i may try this dodo bird on my avus paint soon


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Cam - those pics look great. I know it can be quite easy to make a car look shiney in pics, plenty of people post pictures on here which it's hard to really appreciate the level of work that's gone into the paintwork, although got to admit that looks better than new car paint!

Just a quick question - do you rate the Klasse NSC/LLS combo? I see you've done that in addition to two further coats of paint sealent. Perhaps a couple could be cut out!?

Looks like £50 well spent on the wax. How long do you think it will last?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Excellent work, Dodo Juice PH Pro with Red Mist is a fantastic combination and the beading/sheeting is amazing......When I was at a Detailingworld meet recently, my van was parked next to the wash bay and everyone was commenting on how good the ph/rm combination was as the water was hitting off it.....


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Good job there Cam I'm very happy with my Diamond white too.

DAZ


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lovely job there mate. Surprised you didn't like the Saphir though. I've used it for a couple of years now on my silver TT with great results. I am going to give the sealant route ago though with my silver grey BMW 320 next week with some Zaino Z5. Be interesting to see how the results differ. The TT will be next with my new Swissvax Best of Show.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work Cam  the 4th pic down of the rear 3/4 view is the best imo - that looks like glass and almost as though you could dip your hand into it 

Charlie


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

MrHooky said:


> Cam - those pics look great. I know it can be quite easy to make a car look shiney in pics, plenty of people post pictures on here which it's hard to really appreciate the level of work that's gone into the paintwork, although got to admit that looks better than new car paint!
> 
> Just a quick question - do you rate the Klasse NSC/LLS combo? I see you've done that in addition to two further coats of paint sealent. Perhaps a couple could be cut out!?
> 
> Looks like £50 well spent on the wax. How long do you think it will last?


Thanks mate. I dont use the pure sealant just the all in one polish/sealant and TBH, I swear by it. Its great stuff. It is quite expensive but apparently, and much more cheaply, you can get a product called Carlack (I think Carlack 68) which is exactly the same product and formula as the Klasse but just in different packaging and cheaper! They also do the sealant. I've heard a lot of good reports on the sealant but personally I really like the Wolfgang so I stick with that.

I know what you are saying about pics sometimes giving a false impression but I'm too much of a numpty for all that and know sod all about photography. I waited until the light was fading slightly so as not to get too much glare and frankly was happy to have a few pics that didnt come out a little blurred so I could use them here, so I reckon the pics are a fair reflection (no pun intended) of the finish but you have to see it with your own eyes to get the full depth of the end result.

How long will it last? Well, a darn long time. The volume of wax in the pot looked undiminished by the one coat I did. Their panel pots will so several cars in full so I reckon a full size pot will last a very long time. As for longevity on the car, I dont know, we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

A pot should do on average 30 cars if applied correcty


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Nice work Cam  the 4th pic down of the rear 3/4 view is the best imo - that looks like glass and almost as though you could dip your hand into it
> 
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie, I know, its the look I've always been after and whilst I've got some good results, this stuff just surpasses everything else I've ever used/still got hanging around in the shed. I sense a clear-out sale coming on!


----------

